# craigslist find free angelfish.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

not my ad, just thought some one in this area could save the fish! :wave: hello hello fish for free!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/1950976789.html

Free angel fish (Weatherford)
Date: 2010-09-13, 1:51AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Neighbors are in the process of moving out and are leaving their angelfish. The power to the house is being turned off tomorrow and I can't keep the fish in my house - I don't have room and I have two small children. If you are interested, send me an email. These poor fish are dead if no one takes them. We are about 45 minutes west of Ft Worth.

There are also two frogs/toads but they are the same kind that live wild here. If you'd like them, come get them. Otherwise I am setting them free.

* Location: Weatherford


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your ad link doesn't work.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Your ad link doesn't work.


it was deleted by the author, but some one got the angelfish.


----------

